# June 2017 Theme Voting



## kilroy214 (May 24, 2017)

Can I get a Vote-Vote!


----------



## w.riter (May 25, 2017)

Can anybody explain in several sentences when this challenge begins and how do we apply for it?


----------



## bdcharles (May 25, 2017)

Hi, it starts on the 1st of the month and you can enter once the thread to do so is posted. To do so, simply post your story in the thread. The idea is to take the prompt and write a 650 or so word piece that is based on, inspired by, or otherwise utilises the prompt. Points are given for voice, grammatical correctness, tone, feel, and effect of the story (ie how much the judge/s enjoyed it)

By the way - Kilroy, you've completely misspelled my suggestions!


----------



## Smith (May 25, 2017)

bdcharles said:


> Hi, it starts on the 1st of the month and you can enter once the thread to do so is posted. To do so, simply post your story in the thread. The idea is to take the prompt and write a 650 or so word piece that is based on, inspired by, or otherwise utilises the prompt. Points are given for voice, grammatical correctness, tone, feel, and effect of the story (ie how much the judge/s enjoyed it)
> 
> By the way - Kilroy, you've completely misspelled my suggestions!



Just to be clear, it's technically 650 or less, isn't it? Also asking for myself, because it's been a while since I've last participated.

Let's go, Catastrophic Punctuality! I've got big money on this horse.


----------



## kilroy214 (May 25, 2017)

Lol, my bad, I did this on my phone.


----------



## -xXx- (May 25, 2017)

hmmmm.
is this a select 3 poll?
*wonders if alarms go off*
*if the wrong number*
*of selections are toggled*
*backs away slowly*
*with hands visible*


----------



## Bishop (May 25, 2017)

C'mon Catastrophic Punctuality! I hate being on time and would love to write a tale proving to my boss that it can be detrimental!


----------



## columbo1977 (May 28, 2017)

Not done this for a long time, looking forward to making this one of my monthly goals to get some writing done. Anything that helps with my procrastination would be  a good thing


----------

